# Rising 5 year old draft X



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey everyone 
Finally a recent side on shot of my young horse. 
He has just had another 5 weeks off due to a paddock injury then hoof abscess! :icon_rolleyes:

I did some ground work and a light lunge the other day and snapped this shot.
He is clipped and is slowly getting his new summer coat so please excuse the interesting colour! He is slowly going black again! We are coming out of winter here and I am looking forward to summer!


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

What's his cross? He's absolutely beautiful, exactly the type of horse I'm looking for!


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

SaraM said:


> What's his cross? He's absolutely beautiful, exactly the type of horse I'm looking for!


Thanks Sarah  
He is a clydesdale X thoroughbred 50/50 

Thanks again!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Which way is the cross as it makes a difference? Handsome horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That is the nicest draft cross I have seen in a LOOOONG time. Looks like REALLY good parentage both sides! 

Love his short back.. those withers may make saddle fit a challenge as his condition hardens. He has a lovely shoulder to neck and a nice neck that is correct (so he has been worked correctly). His croup is a little more rounded in its topline than I like but is well muscled (from his Clydesdale side). His hind legs are correctly angled with nice large hocks that look very clean. The ONLY complaint I can find is his forearms are a bit light and I think he may be light boned below the knees. He also may not be.. it may be the light forearms (from the Thoroughbred side of things) making him look light boned in front. 

Lovely horse. Eventing?? (when sound of course!). Probably be quite good at that.


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Major withers to help keep that saddle on! Short back, powerful shoulders and elegant, but has good bone.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I love him. He is welcome to come here any day.


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone  

His Dam was a TB and Sire was a Clydesdale. 
Elana so far (touch wood) saddles have been quite good (So far) lol

Below the knee he has about 9 inch of bone but I am not very informed on bone in larger horses (Have worked with TB's most my life) 

Thank you all so much for taking the time to reply. 
Some photo's under saddle  Obviously before he was clipped and back in summer. The XC photo's are of his 2nd ever attempt at XC schooling and first ever look at water! 



















http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?
attachmentid=692473&stc=1&d=1441617155


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Your horse is beautiful!


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Terrible looking horse! Hideous! Surely you don't want to keep him! Send him to me. I'll find it in my heart to love him. :wink:

Seriously, he's gorgeous!


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Oh my... What a beautiful horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Thats a darn good looking horse. Conformationally, the fore cannon is a smidgen too long but that is me being RIDICULOUSLY picky. I really like this horse, totally stunning.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

It's truly rare for me to find a horse that I like this much. What's he like in temperament?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

To me, this horse is pretty much perfect conformationally. My only druthers is he looks slightly light in bone on the front legs, but he is a young half draft and may fill out a bit more (recent article I came across stated draft breeds cannon bones don't reach full circumference until sometimes as late as 6 years old!)

Love his color and markings, too. Very classic, elegant boy!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

He's lovely but very short coupled with a high wither. 

Is he hard to find saddles for?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very good looking boy and very well balanced for a cross. So many of them end up being front heavy....like my boy.

It's a good thing you ride him English, he's short coupled enough you would probably have a hard time finding a western saddle that wasn't too long for his back :wink:.


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks very much everyone  I really appreciate all the responses! 
I apologise for the delay I haven't been online! 
I actually have had no issues with saddle fit at all so far! Thank god! Lol 

I measured his amount of bone in the cannons a little while ago just below his knee was about 9inches. Again as someone said he is still growing so they might get larger maybe ? he is 16.3-17hh tall so I hope he doesn't get any taller! Lol

A photo of him this weekend below... His first outing in almost 6 months!! 

His temperament is rather good but he can be a little sensitive but that's about it  he's coming along... I got very lucky with him. 
When I first got him as a yearling he was in horrid condition and completely unhandled and terrified of people  he's a big smoocher now


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

You've got yourself a horse for life there. I would like your permission to use the photo of him in my classes if at all possible? (equine ones)


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Goldilocks said:


> You've got yourself a horse for life there. I would like your permission to use the photo of him in my classes if at all possible? (equine ones)


You are more then welcome too 
Thank you for asking!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

He's beautiful. Great hunter type and with power for advanced dressage. I like light boned horses as well so don't see that as a 'fault'


----------

